# 2012 LS Clunk in Right Rear



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Bad shock absorber or bushing most likely.


----------



## Toocruze (Nov 26, 2017)

I have the same problem since I bought my car. They changed both shocks never went away. Ive brought my car to two Chevy dealers and they see nothing wrong with the car. It's more apparent in extreme cold but still hear it year round.

For me I only hear it when going over small bumps. When I drive slowly down a dirt road the rear end starts chattering.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Toocruze said:


> I have the same problem since I bought my car. They changed both shocks never went away. Ive brought my car to two Chevy dealers and they see nothing wrong with the car. It's more apparent in extreme cold but still hear it year round.
> 
> For me I only hear it when going over small bumps. When I drive slowly down a dirt road the rear end starts chattering.


Do you have Z-link? My 2012 w/ Z-link always made a little bit of noise from the rear end of the car.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a 2014 and complained about this in the first few months of ownership. I was told I needed a new Z link rear end and it was on National Backorder. THE NEXT DAY Chevrolet overnighted this giant part. I wanted it to be the problem so badly, I couldn't tell my Dealer the replacement part did nothing to correct the problem. I gave them 10 stars in the survey and they finally got rid of all suspension noise including the knocking noise at the rear right wheel by re torquing the suspension!


----------



## Toocruze (Nov 26, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Toocruze said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same problem since I bought my car. They changed both shocks never went away. Ive brought my car to two Chevy dealers and they see nothing wrong with the car. It's more apparent in extreme cold but still hear it year round.
> ...


No just the regular torsion bar setup


----------

